# closed clubface at top



## Bobirdie (Jul 14, 2014)

Videod my swing tonight when I was up practicing.
Noticed in the video my clubface faces the sky at the top.

I hit my irons well. Dont lose too many left as im a hitter that doesnt release the club much.

I cant hit a wood consistently to save myself. Its usually a pull or a low pull hook. 
I take it this is due to the clubface???

Any tips I can work ok?
Worth rolling the wrists open slightly??

I reckon I have got so closed due to last season trying to keep the clubface square to the ball for as long as possible to stop me coming Inside too quick


----------



## One Planer (Jul 14, 2014)

Exact same issue I had and was working on with my pro.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?65145-Correct-Club-Face-Poition-in-the-Backswing

Spent a good few lessons getting it into a better position 

Want easy but the purchase of a Swingyde helped :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2014)

It looks pretty closed in the P2 (halfway back) position too.

Pretty hard to tell from a couple of screenshots, but that's often caused by the arms doing much more of the 'work' in the take-away.

It can also be from something of an obsession/over-correction with not having an open club-face or ensuring the swing is in-to-out through impact.

Positions look good otherwise!

Edit: I agree about using Swingyde to correct!


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 14, 2014)

Closed face: http://youtu.be/0D12evaGRUY


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 14, 2014)

Apologies for side view


----------



## the_coach (Jul 14, 2014)

Real hard to tell from 'stills' due to te angles they are cropped at. 

But as said _PP1 position_ when the shaft is first parallel to the ground the face is already super closed, facing the ground. You have any moving front on & dtl vids. 

Do you have a normal angle (not cropped) front on address position pic at all. 

Looks like the right hand could be in a ways too strong position on the handle, so turned too far to the right, clockwise so under the handle a little ways too much.

Wouldn't go down the route of trying to fan open the clubface going back as that's just putting in a compensatory move not getting to the root cause of the problem.

You will have the problem of hooking or smothering shots because the face is so shut. Need really to see address from dtl & front on to see that grip, plus moving vid from those viewpoints, to find the route cause. Would guess that there are things to sort out first with set-up, if that's not done trying to sort the issue whilst in motion either going back or coming back into impact will just make thing s a good ways worse.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheers coach il get more/better vids when im up next time.

I reckon my left hand is very strong.i can see 3 knuckles and my right is a bit on the strong side aswell


----------



## the_coach (Jul 14, 2014)

Bobirdie said:



			Cheers coach il get more/better vids when im up next time.

I reckon my left hand is very strong.i can see 3 knuckles and my right is a bit on the strong side aswell
		
Click to expand...

Yep we need to see what going on with that grip first off, but also how your lined up front & dtl & moving vids wold be best if poss, but 3 on the left & a strong right hand too is the start of the issue for sure, so don't start to fan it open as that's just going to make things a good ways worse. Then see what the swing path is doing etc.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2014)

Starting point for change should always be a review of the fundamentals - particularly the grip.

Starting point for whether change is required/would be helpful is ball flight! If the results are good, do you really want to go through the 'pain' of a perhaps quite disruptive change?

@the_coach We seem to be using a different set of Position abbrevs. Here's the one I use that uses P1-8+ (or A1-8+ these days). P1 in that is 'Address' and P2/A2 is the 'shaft parallel to ground' (halfway back) one.

http://thesandtrap.com/t/53724/the-ps-positions-or-as-alignments-in-the-golf-swing


----------



## the_coach (Jul 15, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			@the_coach We seem to be using a different set of Position abbrevs. Here's the one I use that uses P1-8+ (or A1-8+ these days). P1 in that is 'Address' and P2/A2 is the 'shaft parallel to ground' (halfway back) one.
		
Click to expand...

Find it a little ways easier to use terms 'address' & 'impact' etc. along with PP1, PP2, PP3, as only 3 places the shaft would/could be parallel. 

It just tends to be more the nomenclature used by most (though not all instructors). Used primarily because the mental picture on hearing PP1, PP2, PP3 as in 'parallel position' is I've found, a little ways more pictorially immediate to folks I've worked with than having to recall & work out just where say A(P)1, A2 to A8 is & what exactly it's referring to. Not that, that is wrong in any ways.


----------

